# tachi palace car show sep 11



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://rezmadecc.com/events/


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

what are room rates?


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## hardtop art (Sep 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 12 2010, 05:54 PM~18028812
> *http://rezmadecc.com/events/
> *


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE IN THA HOUSE


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

just dippin will be there!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 19 2010, 05:19 AM~18080489
> *Ttt
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

its 1000 cash for best lowrider, 1000 cash best dub & 500 cash for best motorcycle & 250 2nd best motorcycle

also tis will be giving away a free set of rims


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 21 2010, 05:34 AM~18100459
> *its 1000 cash for best lowrider, 1000 cash best dub & 500 cash for best motorcycle & 250 2nd best motorcycle
> 
> also tis will be giving away a free set of rims
> *


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Roll call who's going to this show so we can drink it up the night before ?
Nokturnal will be there


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 28 2010, 05:16 AM~18161757
> *Roll call who's going to this show so we can drink it up the night before ?
> Nokturnal will be there
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 30 2010, 11:11 PM~18191383
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Yah we thought $500 would be good for best truck of show too so we just said "hell with it if 500's good how could we go wrong with $1000" so thats what the best of show truck, SUV, lowrider, & dub style vehicle, will get & $500 for best motorcycle plus a trophy a little taller then me. I'm 5'11 so its probably 6ft tall


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 3 2010, 06:46 PM~18220500
> *Yah we thought $500 would be good for best truck of show too so we just said "hell with it if 500's good how could we go wrong with $1000" so thats what the best of show truck, SUV, lowrider, & dub style vehicle, will get & $500 for best motorcycle plus a trophy a little taller then me. I'm 5'11 so its probably 6ft tall
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Aug 5 2010, 05:11 PM~18239139
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 3 2010, 06:46 PM~18220500
> *Yah we thought $500 would be good for best truck of show too so we just said "hell with it if 500's good how could we go wrong with $1000" so thats what the best of show truck, SUV, lowrider, & dub style vehicle, will get & $500 for best motorcycle plus a trophy a little taller then me. I'm 5'11 so its probably 6ft tall
> *


 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Aug 5 2010, 10:36 PM~18242157
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:h5: :h5:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Aug 5 2010, 10:36 PM~18242157
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 3 2010, 05:46 PM~18220500
> *Yah we thought $500 would be good for best truck of show too so we just said "hell with it if 500's good how could we go wrong with $1000" so thats what the best of show truck, SUV, lowrider, & dub style vehicle, will get & $500 for best motorcycle plus a trophy a little taller then me. I'm 5'11 so its probably 6ft tall
> *


FOOL YOU AIN'T NO 5'11", I'M 6'1" AND YOU'RE LIKE 4FT TALLER THAN ME...... :biggrin:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

pre reg deadline is when  
what r the classes :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 7 2010, 01:13 PM~18252567
> *FOOL YOU AIN'T NO 5'11", I'M 6'1" AND YOU'RE LIKE 4FT TALLER THAN ME...... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

MANN WISH I WAS STILL IN CALI SO I COULD SUPPORT THAT NATIVE PRIDE GOOD LUCK ON THE SHOW REZ LIFE BABY


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Aug 8 2010, 08:19 PM~18260410
> *MANN WISH I WAS STILL IN CALI SO I COULD SUPPORT THAT NATIVE PRIDE GOOD LUCK ON THE SHOW REZ LIFE BABY
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Aug 9 2010, 03:57 PM~18267401
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Entry fees going up I see....I'll try & make it


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

The REZMADE 1st Annual Car Show will be held Saturday September 11, 2010 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.

Vida Guerra will be present to take pictures and give autographs.

Baby Bash will be present to take photos and give autographs. He will also be performing on stage.

Also performing on stage E-40, Don Cisco, Jay Tee of NSDeep,

The Famous stunt bike crew will be performing bike stunts.

$1,000 cash prize for the best lowrider of show, $1,000 cash prize for best dub vehicle of show, $1,000 cash prize for best truck of show, $1,000 cash prize for best S.U.V. of show, & $500 cash for best motorcycle of show, $250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.

Car Hop / Dance 1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy

Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400

Free Rim giveaway.

Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
Setup the night before will be available from 5pm-10pm. Casino security and Tribal Police will be present all night long.

For more info. go to: rezmadecc.com/events/


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Aug 19 2010, 12:58 PM~18353799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 19 2010, 10:36 PM~18358831
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)

Will be there for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt we will haveto go check this out


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 20 2010, 11:56 PM~18367324
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Aug 19 2010, 12:58 PM~18353799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

So when is the dead line for this show??
on the flyer it says the 10th
on here i seen the 4th
on the form i just printed says today...
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 28 2010, 04:17 PM~18429120
> *So when is the dead line for this show??
> on the flyer it says the 10th
> on here i seen the 4th
> ...


 :0


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Aug 19 2010, 12:58 PM~18353799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 3 2010, 06:46 PM~18220500
> *Yah we thought $500 would be good for best truck of show too so we just said "hell with it if 500's good how could we go wrong with $1000" so thats what the best of show truck, SUV, lowrider, & dub style vehicle, will get & $500 for best motorcycle plus a trophy a little taller then me. I'm 5'11 so its probably 6ft tall
> 
> CATEGORIES
> ...


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 7 2010, 01:13 PM~18252567
> *FOOL YOU AIN'T NO 5'11", I'M 6'1" AND YOU'RE LIKE 4FT TALLER THAN ME...... :biggrin:
> *


CATEGORIES

CARS
50'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
60'S- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
70'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
80'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
90'S & ABOVE- STREET & CUSTOM
LUXURY- STREET, MILD & FULL
HOT ROD/ MUSCLE CAR- OPEN
EURO- STREET & CUSTOM
IMPORT- STREET & CUSTOM

TRUCKS
60'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
70'S/80'S- STREET & CUSTOM
90'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
2000'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
FULL SIZE SUV-STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI SUV- STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI TRUCK- STREET & CUSTOM
EL CAMINO/ RANCHERO- STREET & CUSTOM

BICYCLES
2WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
3WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL

MOTORCYCLES
OPEN

1ST, 2ND & 3RD PLACE IN EACH CATEGORY.
1ST 6' TROPHY, 2ND 5' TROPHY, 3RD 4' TROPHY











BEST OF SHOW $1OOO & TROPHY
LOWRIDER, TRUCK, SUV, DUB CAR

$500 cash for best motorcycle of show
$250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.

Car Hop / Dance
1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy

Bikini Contest
1st $700, 2nd $400

Free Rim giveaway.


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 28 2010, 04:17 PM~18429120
> *So when is the dead line for this show??
> on the flyer it says the 10th
> on here i seen the 4th
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Aug 29 2010, 11:08 PM~18438111
> *CATEGORIES
> 
> CARS
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 30 2010, 04:34 PM~18443879
> *:uh:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Aug 19 2010, 01:58 PM~18353799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


.......................................I M P A L A S ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SixOne_@Aug 31 2010, 07:55 AM~18449220
> *.......................................I M P A L A S !  ! ! ! ! ! !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 31 2010, 09:04 AM~18449273
> *:biggrin:
> *


 .......... :thumbsup: ........... I M P A L A S !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Aug 19 2010, 12:58 PM~18353799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

It's on.... :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 1 2010, 12:05 PM~18461033
> *It's on.... :biggrin:
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Aug 29 2010, 11:05 PM~18438094
> *
> *


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

The REZMADE 1st Annual Car Show will be held Saturday September 11, 2010 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.

Vida Guerra will be present to take pictures and give autographs.

Baby Bash will be present to take photos and give autographs. He will also be performing on stage.

Also performing on stage E-40, Don Cisco, Jay Tee of NSDeep,

The Famous stunt bike crew will be performing bike stunts.

Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
Setup the night before will be available from 5pm-10pm. Casino security and Tribal Police will be present all night long.

CATEGORIES

CARS
50'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
60'S- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
70'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
80'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
90'S & ABOVE- STREET & CUSTOM
LUXURY- STREET, MILD & FULL
HOT ROD/ MUSCLE CAR- OPEN
EURO- STREET & CUSTOM
IMPORT- STREET & CUSTOM

TRUCKS
60'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
70'S/80'S- STREET & CUSTOM
90'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
2000'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
FULL SIZE SUV-STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI SUV- STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI TRUCK- STREET & CUSTOM
EL CAMINO/ RANCHERO- STREET & CUSTOM

BICYCLES
2WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
3WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL

MOTORCYCLES
OPEN

1ST, 2ND & 3RD PLACE IN EACH CATEGORY.
1ST 6' TROPHY, 2ND 5' TROPHY, 3RD 4' TROPHY










BEST OF SHOW $1OOO & TROPHY: LOWRIDER, TRUCK, SUV, DUB CAR
$500 cash for best motorcycle of show $250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.

Car Hop / Dance 1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy

Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400

Free Rim giveaway.

For more info. go to: rezmadecc.com/events/


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 01:30 PM~18461766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA (Aug 23, 2010)

.........I M P A L A S . C . C . .........WILL BE OUT REPRESENTING.... :nicoderm: ....................... :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA_@Sep 1 2010, 08:24 PM~18464573
> *.........I  M  P  A  L  A  S  .  C  .  C  . .........WILL BE OUT REPRESENTING....  :nicoderm: ....................... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 01:30 PM~18461766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Aug 29 2010, 11:05 PM~18438094
> *
> *


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 01:30 PM~18461766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 6 2010, 08:32 PM~18502344
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

what are the hop classes and rules?


----------



## VIVE (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## VIVE (Aug 20, 2010)

*PARTY BUS!!!!! STOPPING IN FRESNO , MODESTO, AND STOCKTON LADIES!! JUMP ON ONLY $40.00 INCLUDES ADMISSION DRINKS ON BUS AND UP CLOSE N PERSONAL PICS N AUTOGRAPHS. CANT BEAT THE PRICE! DONT MISS OUT THE HOTTEST SHOW COMIN TO YOU LIVE AT VIVE LOUNGE IN SACRAMENTO CA...CONTACT INFO FOR BUS BOOKING is 559-352-8353.. call asap tix r selling fast! BUS LEAVES FRESNO AT 7P...ARRIVES AT BASH'S PARTY AT 10P*


----------



## VIVE (Aug 20, 2010)

*Fiesta Day Malaga/Fresno Car Show
$1000 for Best of Show
FREE FREE FREE FREE Admission!!!!
Mariachi Music, Mariachi Solo,
Florklorico Dances, 2 Live Bands
Rap group "Overdose"
Food Booths, Games, and a Beer Garden
Saturday September 11, 2010
10:00am-12:00 Midnight
Best of Show will be presented
By General Manager
For more information please call
559-485-7353 *


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 01:30 PM~18461766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 01:30 PM~18461766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 10 2010, 08:14 AM~18532986
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 10 2010, 08:17 AM~18533013
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

god show time to go home


> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 10 2010, 09:53 PM~18538478
> *:h5:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## just4imz (Jul 24, 2007)

wheres the pics?


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just4imz_@Sep 11 2010, 10:47 PM~18545065
> *wheres the pics?
> *



X's 2


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Sep 11 2010, 10:54 PM~18545098
> *X's 2
> *


X70


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

GOOD SHOW HAD FUN


----------



## FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA (Aug 23, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 10 2010, 09:53 PM~18538478
> *:h5:  :h5:
> *


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@Sep 12 2010, 08:34 AM~18546520
> *GOOD SHOW HAD FUN
> *


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

good show


> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Sep 11 2010, 10:01 PM~18544802
> *god show time to go home
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

great pics :uh:


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

ChromeandCandy said:


> The REZMADE 1st Annual Car Show will be held Saturday September 11, 2010 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.
> 
> Vida Guerra will be present to take pictures and give autographs.
> 
> ...


wondering when is the next show??????


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

REZMADEcc.car show will be SEPT.24 2011


David Cervantes said:


> wondering when is the next show??????


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

TTT


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

CHROME-N-PAINT said:


> REZMADEcc.car show will be SEPT.24 2011


:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Rez made


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Is this Sept. 11 or Sept. 25th?


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Is this Sept. 11 or Sept. 25th?


Sept.24-2011


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:ttt


scooby nok said:


> Rez made


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

scooby nok said:


> Rez made



TTT


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Callejero will be out there taking pics.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

is there a discount on rooms for participants?


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:no:ttt


EL RAIDER said:


> is there a discount on rooms for participants?


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

CHROME-N-PAINT said:


> :no:ttt


R U SURE....CUZ I KNOW THE HOTEL WANTS PEOPLE TO STAY THERE...........


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave:u got 2 get 9 or more rooms.2 get A hook up.I just talk to them:thumbsup:


STKN209 said:


> R U SURE....CUZ I KNOW THE HOTEL WANTS PEOPLE TO STAY THERE...........


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

CHROME-N-PAINT said:


> :wave:u got 2 get 9 or more rooms.2 get A hook up.I just talk to them:thumbsup:


thanks bro....i appreciate it...for taking the time and calling.........:thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:tttI talk 2 them all the time.:wave:they don't get on layitlow


----------



## ahijado63 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angelo and Marcos PadrinoS will be there Friday Night, were leaving Sat after your show back up to Woodland. South San Francisco to Leemoore then up to Woodland. Die Hards. See you Homies at the Slot's :guns: Padrinos C.C Next time ur up in the bay hit me up.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

ahijado63 said:


> Angelo and Marcos PadrinoS will be there Friday Night, were leaving Sat after your show back up to Woodland. South San Francisco to Leemoore then up to Woodland. Die Hards. See you Homies at the Slot's :guns: Padrinos C.C Next time ur up in the bay hit me up.


I SEEN U VATOS IN RENO CRUZ''N DWN VIRGINIA ST.....THE RIDES LOOKED SICC....SEE U GUYS IN LEMOORE....HOPEFULLY THAT I MAKE IT.....:thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

gonna be a good show cant wait.:thumbsup:


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

MAJOR GAMER OF STRAIGHTGAME SAN DIEGO C.C WILL BE THERE WILL BE IN HANFORD THAT WEEKEND VISITING FAMILY GOTTA CHECK YOU GUYS OUT


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS EVENT!

​


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

Just printed out the pre-reg form.....noticed that they said no ice chest. Damn....wont it be kinda hot without nice ice cold waters especially when its gonna be on the blacktop with 100+ degree weather??? Anyone ever brought an ice chest without any problems????


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

[/URL] upload pngpng[/IMG]
_*Will be in the House *_:thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

What are the hop rules and pay out?


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

SO WERE DO U GET THE PRE REG FORMS??OR DID I MISS THE PAGE....


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

sjcruiser66 said:


> Just printed out the pre-reg form.....noticed that they said no ice chest. Damn....wont it be kinda hot without nice ice cold waters especially when its gonna be on the blacktop with 100+ degree weather??? Anyone ever brought an ice chest without any problems????


I have some registration forms.I will see on the ice chests.:thumbsup:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Dam its on the 11th Thought it was at the end of the month


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Dam its on the 11th Thought it was at the end of the month


This is last years thread. this years date is on the 24th.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave:


scooby nok said:


> Rez made


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:rimshot::boink:marcos is having a after party after da show. every1 is welcome to come!


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

CHROME-N-PAINT said:


> :rimshot::boink:marcos is having a after party after da show. every1 is welcome to come!


 SOUNDS GOOD TO ME :thumbsup:


STKN209 said:


> I SEEN U VATOS IN RENO CRUZ''N DWN VIRGINIA ST.....THE RIDES LOOKED SICC....SEE U GUYS IN LEMOORE....HOPEFULLY THAT I MAKE IT.....:thumbsup:


 GRACIAS ..........


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

SHOW IS SEPTEMBER 24TH NOT THE 11TH.....


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: the 24


lupe said:


> SHOW IS SEPTEMBER 24TH NOT THE 11TH.....


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:ttt


CHROME-N-PAINT said:


> :rimshot::boink:marcos is having a after party after da show. every1 is welcome to come!


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

ttt:rimshot:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave:ttt


CHROME-N-PAINT said:


> I have some registration forms.I will see on the ice chests.:thumbsup:


----------



## bomb40siete209 (Feb 15, 2011)

*car show*

need to know how to get app for show


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

ttt:wave:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

wats up chrome and paint


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

here is the cover for vol 17, available at the end of the month.










this is the torres empire los angeles carshow. 3 hrs of all indoors, hop and bikini contest. if you missed the biggest show in decades, here is your chance. available at rezmade carshow.


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


rezmadecc.com [email protected] 

CARS
50s & below-original,street,custom
60s & below-origanal,street,mild,full
60s convertable-original,street,mild,full
70s-street,mild,full
80s-street,mild,full
90s-street,custom
2000s-street,custom
luxury-street,mild,full
hot rod/muscle-open
euro-street,custom
import-street,custom
TRUCKS
60s & below-original,street,custom
70s&80s-street,custom
90s-street,mild,full
2000s-street,mild,full
full size suv-street,mild,full
mini suv-street,mild,full
mini truck-street,custom
el camino/ranchero-street,custom
bicycles
16''& below-street,mild,custom
20''bike-street,mild,full
beach cruisers-street,custom
3 wheel-street,mild,full
motercycle
full size,street,custom


----------

